

Theorem Proving in Lean - fspeech
https://leanprover.github.io/tutorial/

======
fspeech
Leonardo de Moura is also the architect of Z3 prover:
[https://leodemoura.github.io/about.html](https://leodemoura.github.io/about.html)
What a productive guy!

